

The art of typography - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/06/05/the-art-of-typography/

======
adrianhoward
"Good typography should be thorough to last detail"

Command-+ three times until it's a legible size. Then get annoyed by the
rivers in the text due to justification without hyphenation. Then close window
before finish reading ;)

